# super bloom



## wickedcrow (Aug 24, 2009)

i got a prety lady growing and she in her 3rd week flowering have been spraying and watering her with super bloom 12-55-6 how oftin should i water her and spray her with this  unstrutions say 10 to 14 days thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

DO not spray the plant with chemicals!

I NEVER SPRAY MY PLANTS. Leads to mold.

And stay away from "Super Bloom" from home depot. You want "Liquid Kool Bloom" from a hydro store along with your bloom and micro nutes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

never used it..but if the instuctions say..i would go by that ..why sprey in flower?  are the trichs showing?  take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

well  *OGkush*..im sorry  but  he stated he has a pretty girl..so he must  be doing something right..IMO..he is asking for  help  not .criticism.sorry  

*wickedcrow*..Most  will say  go  light  on the nute at first..I would like to se a pic of this Lovely Lady..Thanks for shareing with us  take care and be safe


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

Just offering advise no one is criticizing?

Spraying plants can lead to mold, especially during budding. Also when the lights are on, water drops can magnify the light and brown the leaves. 
Spraying plants with chemicals can burn it, plants take up nutrients from the roots, not the leaves. 

Just offering advise. Sorry to ruffle your feathers.


----------



## Hick (Aug 24, 2009)

> Plant uptake of nutrients can be 100% to 900% more effective when the foods are applied to leaves rather than to soil......Stems, buds, twigs and, most especially, leaves will readily absorb nutrients that are applied in a solution. So, in a real sense, leaves are roots in the air.


 hXXp://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/1988-05-01/Foliar-Feeding.aspx


> The most widely agreed upon benefit of foliar feeding is that nutrients can more quickly reach all parts of the plant than by root feeding. This was established in a well known experiment performed in the 1950s by the noted horticulturist, H.B. Tukey at Michigan State Universtiy, using radioisotopes to trace the movement of nutrients through plants.  So foliar feeding may be useful for quick correction of some nutritional deficiencies in


 hXXp://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lab/msg041655342430.html
BUT... here is a 'contrary' test result...


> foliar-feeding
> 
> Soil scientists and agronomists agree that nutrients essential for growth and development enter the plant either through leaf tissue or roots with uptake by roots clearly dominating the absorption process.  For many years, however, the concept of absorption by leaf tissue has intrigued many researchers.  There has always been a discussion on the idea that foliar absorption (foliar feeding) of essential nutrients could be a positive supplement to soil applied fertilizer.
> 
> Then in 1975, faculty at Iowa State University reported that a foliar application  of an N-P-K-S fertilizer increased yield of two soybean varieties by over 20 bushels/acre (Table 1). This was a dramatic report and researchers at other universities rushed to see if they could duplicate the results.  Obviously, the fertilizer industry was also very interested in this concept. As results of field trials were reported in the subsequent years, there were no positive responses of foliar application of fertilizer to soybeans. In a few situations, foliar feeding increased soybean yield; but, increases were small. Leaf burning was reported more often than a yield increase. Trials were conducted at Rosemont in 1976 and there was no increase in yield attributed to foliar fertiilization


 hXXp://minnesotafarmguide.com/blog/?p=378

I agree, I would resist any foliar feeding during flower.


----------



## wickedcrow (Aug 25, 2009)

ok thanks peeps will not spray no more and i went got some kool bloom to


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 25, 2009)

I think you will def. see an improvement! 

GOOD LUCK!

MOJO


----------

